# Freuqenzumrichter Kabellänge



## hugo_83 (25 April 2010)

Ich möchte 3 Motoren (je ca. 0.5KW  - 3Phasen) an einem Frequenzumrichter betreiben. Wenn ich alle Kabellängen zusammenrechne komme ich auf 66m(geschirmt). 
Man sollte ja nach dem Frequenzumrichter bei mehr als 50m eine Motordrossel einbauen. Gilt das für so schwache Motoren auch? Wie kritisch ist es, wenn ich bei 66m keine Drossel einbaue?
Muß ich für jeden Motor eine Drossel verwenden? (einzelne Kabellängen 11,22,33m) Oder genügt es, wenn ich nur in eine Zuleitung eine Drossel einbaue? Oder soll man nach erst nach der Drossel auf 3 Zuleitungen aufteilen?


----------



## AlterEgo (25 April 2010)

kommt auch immer auf den hersteller des fu`s an, deshalb quäle ich bei solchen fragen immer deren hotline...
die von abb konnten mir bis jetzt immer gut helfen...


----------



## bike (25 April 2010)

hugo_83 schrieb:


> Ich möchte 3 Motoren (je ca. 0.5KW  - 3Phasen) an einem Frequenzumrichter betreiben. Wenn ich alle Kabellängen zusammenrechne komme ich auf 66m(geschirmt).
> Man sollte ja nach dem Frequenzumrichter bei mehr als 50m eine Motordrossel einbauen. Gilt das für so schwache Motoren auch? Wie kritisch ist es, wenn ich bei 66m keine Drossel einbaue?
> Muß ich für jeden Motor eine Drossel verwenden? (einzelne Kabellängen 11,22,33m) Oder genügt es, wenn ich nur in eine Zuleitung eine Drossel einbaue? Oder soll man nach erst nach der Drossel auf 3 Zuleitungen aufteilen?



Schon drei Antriebe an eine FU ist nicht die glücklichste Lösung.
Sind das baugleiche Motoren und ist deren Belastung gleich?
Ich hoffe du denkst auch an die Absicherung der einzelnen Motoren.
Wenn du nach der Drossel aufteilst, muss die Drossel entsprechend berechnet werden und größer sein, als bei Einzelmotoren.
Ich würde ohne Drossel anschließen, doch kann dir das ggF Probleme mit deiner Netzversorgung einbringen.


bike


----------



## hugo_83 (25 April 2010)

Die Motoren sind baugleich. Es geht um 3 Ventilatoren. Wollte halt nicht für jeden Motor einen eigenen Fu verwenden.
Hotline ist eine gute Idee.


----------



## mark2110 (26 April 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Schon drei Antriebe an eine FU ist nicht die glücklichste Lösung.
> Sind das baugleiche Motoren und ist deren Belastung gleich?
> _*Ich hoffe du denkst auch an die Absicherung der einzelnen Motoren.*_
> Wenn du nach der Drossel aufteilst, muss die Drossel entsprechend berechnet werden und größer sein, als bei Einzelmotoren.
> ...



... die Absicherung sollte für jedem Motor einzeln durchgeführt werden. Den Motorschutzschalter oder Sicherung 30 % überdimenionieren, sonst fliegen sie Dir ständig heraus (bedingt durch das Pulsmuster des FUs) - dadurch jedoch auch geringerer Schutz der Motoren. 

Auch den Spannungsabfall, normalerweise ca. 2 %, an der Drossel (wegem der Kabellänge) berücksichtigen, d.h. die Lösung nicht zu eng dimensionieren ...


----------

